# how to build my own tank...



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

I'd like to look into building my own tank in hopes that it would save me money (plus i enjoy projects like that). Does anyone know of some good DIY directions on the web? Thanks!


----------



## nl7wq (Nov 21, 2003)

there are alot of DYI sights out there for tanks and alot of other DYI stuff ...heres a couple links i have run across ...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_...d_aquarium2.php

http://www.applefritter.com/hacks/macquari...ruct/index.html

http://www.garf.org/

http://www.kingvinnie.com/aquaria/diy/

http://homepages.paradise.net.nz/grumpygr/...%20site/diy.htm

on some of those links you will ahve to choose the DYI parts on the left hand menu boxes ... the macaquarium sight is jsut that turning an old mac into a tank ...lol its all out there .... good luck .... Mickey


----------



## gullzway (Oct 24, 2003)

Those look like good sites! Here's a link to the discussion on the tank and stand I built, it may give youy same ideas! Good Luck and if you have any questions I'll attempt to help out. DIY Tank Discussion


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## nl7wq (Nov 21, 2003)

i like that tank ... i ahve buit 3 tanks so far ...2 130 gallons and 778 gallon ... the 130's were a old 120 gallon tank that i bought cheep cause it leaked ...i decided to use the from and back glasses out of it (still have the bottom for another tank yet,,,lol) useing basicly the GARF plans ... the old tank was made from 1/2 temperd glass so was able to go 6' long .... the 778 (not finished yet) the glass was from a coffee table also tempered but 3/4" glass... the veiwing area is 3'x6' +- a couple inches and the tank overall size is 4' tall 4' front to back and 78" wide (inside size) this is my to be prise tank ...lol i have had it full before just been setting for a year now ... i just used 1" plywood and fiberglassed the insides with 6 coats of fiberglass ... its got 2 undergravel filter plates each 3" tall by 3'x3' square covered with floss then drains into a sump each that has a 1175 gph return pump that returns thru a 5 gallon hot water heater controled thru a thermostat with probe inside and under the filter plates... then up and thru a 6' long spray bar across the back of the tank .... theres 6 48" flourescent tubes and 9 150 watt grow light spots in the hood ... all plumbing is under the gravel and all you can see inside the tank is fish and water and plants ...no tubeing not lighting no airlines ect.... as soon as i can get the rest of the fish room remodled and panaled then its going to be comming online ...not sure whats goingninto it yet but probably catfish and oscars eventually ...i do know that first there is going to be a huge school of neons (like 300) just because i ahve always wanted to see that in a tank....lol then probably the cats and oscars (say bye bye neons...lol) ... anway good luck and keep us updated..... Mickey


----------

